# Has anyone tried magnetic air hoses?



## 747driver (Dec 27, 2015)

Wondering if I'm causing more trouble for myself then it's worth but lately I've gotten back into the hobby and I struck upon a video on you tube (first mistake) the other day that got me thinking about couplers. I've always hated the Kadee look and I wanted something that looks more accurate. After watching some ads online I thought, "I can do that!" I've been tinkering with a few designs and I think I've come across something that will not only look a lot more accurate but actually works with each other. 

I found a 1.5mm leather bead necklace material that looks and works great as an MU hose, the glad hand is a 1.5mm cylindrical magnet that I can buy in bulk online. I use a 6m 0.8mm shrink wrap that i got off Amazon to put everything together. I bend a piece of brass rod and put it all together from there. I have found blue painting tape works well for joints and I cut a tiny valve handle out of card stock. So far, from the few cars I've finished everything works pretty well. The one problem I have is with A/B ends. I started putting opposite polarities on each end but then realized I would have a whole train of cars facing the exact same direction. I figured I'd just put them in randomly and mate the cars up as I went along. 

I'm guessing someone before me has experimented with this and I'd love to get some input on it from guys a lot more senior than I. 

Thoughts?

Thanks,

John


----------



## 747driver (Dec 27, 2015)

Why the hell did my pics get all wonky????


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

These have been out for a while, Pacific Western Rail Systems has Magnalock Brake Lines in HO and N scale:

http://www.pwrs.ca/main.php

More detail then I need, but I understand some people want this.

The cost seems reasonable, but probably cheaper to do it all yourself if you have the time and patience for the detail work.

They act like there has actually been a lot of interest in the product, the also just added Magnalock MU Cables for HO.


----------



## leadsled (Dec 25, 2014)

Cool Idea. Those look pretty good, I might end up doing something like that. 
Keep us updated on your progress!

The company I work for actually made glad hand assemblies for WABCO a long time ago.
I created a cad drawing of the glad hand itself around 1992 or so, since one was not available. We needed a drawing so a foundry could make new castings for us to machine.


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

What you've made are called "brake pipe hoses" by most US RRs. So yours are not "MU cables" or "magnetic couplers". MU cables are used on diesel locos so they can communicate w/ each other. But your hoses have magnets that are attracted to each other. But the magnets don't look like the "glad hands" on the end of those hoses. Suggest you take pix of real RR car & loco ends to see the real ones. Also take a look at the Magnalock brake pipe hoses.


----------



## 747driver (Dec 27, 2015)

Well I saw the magnalocks on youtube and wasn't so impressed. I figured I could do something on my own for less money. I know they don't look exactly like gladhands but I so far haven't figured out a way to get a magnet that small that replicates the shape. If you've got suggestions, I'm all ears.


----------



## leadsled (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## 747driver (Dec 27, 2015)

Nice, I found some 1mm bead and jewelry cord today and will try that out. I think the problem is going to be getting it to bend the right direction, though I think a little applied heat may do the trick. The shrink wrap works well on it and it's a bit more size appropriate.


----------



## leadsled (Dec 25, 2014)

I think what you have is a good start, it looks better than regular brake lines.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I do believe Rapido has come out with a version as well.....maybe take a look to see how they did theirs....?


----------

